# Your last will & testiment - are u ready?



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I keep thinking about who will want my dogs if something happens to me and Stan.....good grief....I know I'm too young....but something can happen at any moment.....are you ready???

I asked Mary, who is a very good friend of mine....and happens to be Stans' X. She said she'd take Abbey. :w00t: What!? Abbey........and not Archie????????? How can this be???? :new_shocked: :new_shocked: 

I always figured I'd have Tink sent back to the humane society who gave him to me in the first place. I mean,...he's just not right.....the lights are on, but no one's home, if you know what I mean. He loves me with all his little heart, but he's still scared to death of anyone else.

But Arch. The love of my life!!! What do you do in a case like this???? I'm assiming Elaine, my very good friend would want Ava.....but I've never asked....But my Archie! I'm heart broken.... I don't know who else to ask!!!!!!!! :crying: - I'm not done asking my friends yet, but I'm surprised at what I'm finding out so far.

Life can change in a minute. Are you ready? Where will your baby go???? 

EDIT: Archie and Abbey are a team - forever. They are an "all or nothing" deal :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

My best friend, Wendy, is in my will for Bonnie. I also have in my will a trust fund that will be set up for her (yup, she's a trust fund baby, lol). In my will I also mention her sitter, her vet and her groomer.

How could someone DARE not take Arch? And, to separate them? I hope you and I both live a long, long time, Pat.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I have......thoought about it but that is as far as it goes! My daughter would not want my babies. She has two Boston Terriers and they would not be good together soooo that is something to think about!!!!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I've thought about this before. I asked my friend cynthia who has 5 other yorkies if she'd take Lacy and she said she would...Lacy would love having a backyard to run around with and so many yorkies to play with. At that time I hadn't had Rylie that long and now I would feel bad if they were seperated...but I think my parents would take Rylie back if something happened to me (Rylie was theirs first). And then my friend Gayla said she'd take my cats...she has several dogs and cats and one of her cats is a himalayan that came from the same breeder as my Sophie...I'm sure she'd take Kira too even though she's old and not very nice. But hopefully nothing will happen to me...my babies would miss me


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 18 2009, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793462


> I keep thinking about who will want my dogs if stomething happens to me and Stan.....good grief....I know I'm too young....but something can happen at any moment.....are you ready???
> 
> I asked Mary, who is a very good friend of mine....and happens to be Stans' X. She said she'd take Abbey. :w00t: What!? Abbey........and not Archie????????? How can this be???? :new_shocked: :new_shocked:
> 
> ...


Oh, my friend, I would take them all. Yep, I would keep them happy, and healthy. So not to worry. :grouphug: 

As for me, I have it set up thru NMR. My son had his doggies, at the time, and has since had the twins.

So he was to be in charge of fostering them, along with NMR. I do have it, in writing, that Jops and Franks
must be placed together, LBB and Henry must be placed together. 

I will change this, as time goes on. I'm sure Henry will leave us, long before LBB. 

And, I must say, EVERYONE wants LBB.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

That is a great question to ask yourself because you never know when/if something might happen.

I would hope that if something were to happen to me, my husband would still be living, but if not, unfortunately we have no one to take London & her new brother. We have family "willing", but they do not know the proper care of Maltese and I would never trust them to care for my dogs long-term. That means that one of you would be the lucky receivers of 2 new Maltese! LOL Any takers?!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

But Archie. :w00t: I love him more than life itself. I'm crushed at the moment.....I guess I thought everyone would jump at the opportunity of having him..... :crying: .....I better talk with a few more people. Deb, I know you'd take him - heck you'd take all four of them!!!! and that would be great!!!!! :biggrin: ....but Arch...he's special...I want him close by...even if I'm gone. Did I tell you that I loved him?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awww Pat I would take sweet Arch and Abbey, Arch reminds me of my Muffy in so many ways. :wub: I would love him and he would love us in time. Matilda would love having a playmate, Abbey and Arch would be loved and spoiled here. I know how these little ones grieve :bysmilie: 


I have thought about Matilda and B&B, there's no one I trust with them :smcry: Matilda is my heart, and B&B just couldn't go through all that again, :bysmilie: they are sisters now and I would want them to be together.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 18 2009, 08:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793491


> But Archie. :w00t: I love him more than life itself. I'm crushed at the moment.....I guess I thought everyone would jump at the opportunity of having him..... :crying: .....I better talk with a few more people. Deb, I know you'd take him - heck you'd take all four of them!!!! and that would be great!!!!! :biggrin: ....but Arch...he's special...I want him close by...even if I'm gone. Did I tell you that I loved him?[/B]


aww... Pat... I would take them all. :wub: You can seperate them! AND I would take tink also...
I might have to get an extra room... lol BUT... if u want to seperate them... i would just take Archie.. he seems to have my kodie's personality... so it would be perfect 


to answer your question... I would have my parents take my dogs if something God forbid happened to me currently. When my parents are no longer here...  I dont know who...


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

When I first got Lexie, I talked to my SIL. She loves Lexie too and if something happened to me and DH she would take her. Now that you have brought this up I need to ask her about my Princess Krystal. My SIL has not been around Krystal as much but I feel she would take her too.. I need to ask her. Pat, Arch is such a sweet little man :wub: Iwould want mine to be together too.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 18 2009, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793490


> That is a great question to ask yourself because you never know when/if something might happen.
> 
> I would hope that if something were to happen to me, my husband would still be living, but if not, unfortunately we have no one to take London & her new brother. We have family "willing", but they do not know the proper care of Maltese and I would never trust them to care for my dogs long-term. That means that one of you would be the lucky receivers of 2 new Maltese! LOL Any takers?![/B]


I would take both of them no matter if it was tommorrow or 10 years from now!

-------

Pat, I am so glad that you brought up this subject. It is so important to plan ahead. I have it set up so that my mom would take Hunter and there is a list provided attached to this decree that contains a realease for her to obtain his vet records and for his vet to discuss anything with the new vet that Hunter would have. I also included a list of his allergies and the specific food/treats that he is able to have and where to obtain them (both stores and online as well as the brand name and their websites). I know that my mom might not be willing to offer Hunter everything that we do (she just has a little different idea of what dogs need) but I know that she loves him to death and would do her absolute best to take care of him!

I really can't emphasize how important it is to make these plans because you never really know what could happen. Whether you have real children, fur children, both or it's just you - you must tell people what your wishes are for the care and custody of those important to you. I also insist that everyone have a living will which directs when/if you want to be placed on life support or have extreme measures to be taken (that is a DNR). After the Terry Shivo ruling, it's imperitive to have these things in order to protect your spouse/parents/children from litigation and uncertainty.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That is something to think about. :bysmilie:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes this is an excellent topic to be addressed. We had all set up for Missy.. My sister was to get her ( they adored each other... one of the few 'chosen' ones Missy really loved besides us. My sister being a nurse had no problems having to deal with shots etc. Unfortunately Missy's gone and now so is my sister, so now have to revise the plans for my babies which we really need to get on the ball with and redo. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Good post. 

I have a document set up for emergencies. 

But I have a problem right now. The person who is designated to take Nikki is seriously ill with ovarian cancer, and I am not sure that there is anyone else nearby that I can totally trust to care for Nikki the "right" way. So I have to figure out a "Plan B."


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

That is something I don't like to think about but I really need to. Coconut is a major mama's baby and I have spoiled her so much I don't know if anyone else would put up with her. My daughter would take care of her like I do but she is only 7 years old but is very mature. If something happened to all of us I told Janet were I got her from to take care of her for me. She knows how much I have spoiled and I know she would take good care of her.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I had a living will prepared a few years ago. I too think it's very important to have for many reasons. If you don't have anything set in place, your estate goes into probate and could end up there for years with your State getting a large portion of everything that you have worked for. Your family wouldn't have access to your funds and would have the burden of coming up with money for your burial, bills, etc. It would be a nightmare for them. 

And then there are our babies. I gave this a lot of thought. The people that I know and trust are either my age or older, so then what would happen to them when they go??? I decided that for me, NMR would be the experts at finding the best place for my babies and I specified that I would not want them separated. I know they would honor that with all of their might. I also set forth a specific percentage of my estate be donated to NMR. I can't donate as much as I would like to while I'm alive, but I'm worth a heck of a lot more to them when I'm dead lol. There will be many dogs saved in my honor, and I rather like that.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Lord For Bid....If anything was to happen to me my baby sis Asia would take Diamond and any other fur baby (long as it were small) in. She knows how much I LOVE Diamond. So i would be okay. Just hope nothin would happen to her?.........


Then I'd be worried.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I would take anyone's Malt for them. No one understand how special they are to us. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Hmmm...I guess my Mom would take Tobykins if something happened to hubby and I, but I know she wouldn't be crazy about it--her dog days are over. Maybe my brother would take Toby. Uhhhh...Kim, you willing to have a second Malt? LOL :innocent:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

My friend Laura would take all of the dogs. I had asked her about taking them if something happened and told her she could think about it before giving me an answer and she didn't hesitate at all. She's great with the kids and has a malt of her own who is spoiled and loved beyond belief. My friend LeeAnn also didn't hesitate when i asked her about the cats, she's another one that is great with her cats and loves and spoils them beyond belief. I feel relieved that i have 2 people that i trust to take care of my furkids if need be.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 19 2009, 03:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793462


> I keep thinking about who will want my dogs if stomething happens to me and Stan.....good grief....I know I'm too young....but something can happen at any moment.....are you ready???
> 
> I asked Mary, who is a very good friend of mine....and happens to be Stans' X. She said she'd take Abbey. :w00t: What!? Abbey........and not Archie????????? How can this be???? :new_shocked: :new_shocked:
> 
> ...


awwwh I can take Arch without a second thought ... love that little man and the rest of your fluffs , yes including Tink.

Oh boy, was I thinking about this not so long ago!! 
When I fell off the horse. The hospital is the last place I go to, except for my annual check ups or if I thought that I was dying lol :blush: I seriously was freaking out after reading the replies that I got here, thinking that something went terribly wrong with my head. I was so concerned about my fluffs; not to who would take care of them if something went wrong with me, but to how would they feel if I was no longer around them. I am sure that they wouldn't understand why was I no longer there  these thoughts were just upsetting me so much. We are so attached to each other. They do get happy when they see and spend their time with people they know, but they get extremely excited when they see and spend their time with me. They don't like it when I leave them for few hours. On the other hand, if they were left by those other nice people they know, they wouldn't care as long as mommy is there. Oh I will never get tired of being THANKFUL for the results that I got of my head.
I learned a lot from that incident. I came to strongly think that life can change at any minute (just like you mentioned Pat). We have to appreciate every moment and enjoy it to the fullest with the ones we love (humans and fluffs). We are just lucky that we are capable of doing the simple things  and should always remember to be thankful and always wish for the best.

Now to who would take care of my fluffs if something else went wrong, I have my sister who is crazy about them. She doesn't have her own dogs or any other fluff and just loves mine so much. She is my best friend and a person who I can reply on too, so she would be the best person to take them in next to Kat.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm not planning on going anywhere soon, so.....I would be willing to take in anyone's fluffs from SM - they'd be just as spoiled as mine. 


Oh, and I have decided that Archie and Abbey are a team - and always will be. Abbey doesn't even know how to walk on a leash without following her Archie.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

If i go before my mother she will get Baci ,if i go last Baci will go to my friends Kim and Deb in California .Hopefully he wont get stung by a bee .He loves them both equally .


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I would jump at the chance to take Arch in a HEARTBEAT. I have told you before that Arch is one of my favorite pups on the forum. ANd he has ears to die for, lol. :wub: And I am partial to boys.

Unfortunately, I cannot take on any more of ANYTHING at this phase in life--two dogs, two young skin kids (hubby, of course) house and full time job and I am truly at capacity. But things can and will change down the line someday!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

DH and I talked about this subject many times. If something happened to me then I know DH would take great care of B&E. Would he pamper them the way I do? Probably not. But that is what I count on all of you for....I know there are members here who would check in on B&E with their Daddy. And my Mother of course....she would always care for them too. I don't know that she could take B&E b/c her dog randomly attacks poor B&E but I know she would help look after them. Then I have my in laws and my best friend. All would jump at the opportunity at caring for B&E. There is absolutely no way they could EVER be separated. It's a 2 for 1 deal.

I think one of the best things about this forum is that if something happened to one of the members there would always be other members who would step up and care for another members dog. If all my resources failed me then someone on SM would take both my B&E, right???  I really don't think you have anything to worry about Pat. We are all there for each other and each other's pups. Afterall, we are all like one big happy malt family! :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jun 19 2009, 09:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793796


> DH and I talked about this subject many times. If something happened to me then I know DH would take great care of B&E. Would he pamper them the way I do? Probably not. But that is what I count on all of you for....I know there are members here who would check in on B&E with their Daddy. And my Mother of course....she would always care for them too. I don't know that she could take B&E b/c her dog randomly attacks poor B&E but I know she would help look after them. Then I have my in laws and my best friend. All would jump at the opportunity at caring for B&E. There is absolutely no way they could EVER be separated. It's a 2 for 1 deal.
> 
> I think one of the best things about this forum is that if something happened to one of the members there would always be other members who would step up and care for another members dog. If all my resources failed me then someone on SM would take both my B&E, right???  I really don't think you have anything to worry about Pat. We are all there for each other and each other's pups. Afterall, we are all like one big happy malt family! :grouphug:[/B]


Tammy, they can come here anytime! Hey LOOK! .....they're siggy pics are even taken in my back yard!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- I would take Abbey and Archie anytime -- and Ava and Tink too. I love, love, love Archie as he reminds me of my Lhasa boys. Yes -- Abbey and Archie must stay together.

With Jerry being so ill, this has become a big question in my mind. But then, I always assumed that he would go before me if for no other reason than the difference in ages.

Nellie (Jerry's black lab) will go to the owner's of her sire who also have one of her sisters. They live in Phoenix and while Jerry has been in and out of the hospital, Nellie has stayed with them many times and also gone on trips with them. So I know that she will be happy there -- happier than with me as I know I won't give her the exercise that she needs.

Lacie and Tilly must stay together -- mostly for Tilly's sake. My entire estate is going to NMR and I will leave it in their capable hands to find a loving home for the girls. I have also left information on several dog friends and ex-handlers that would help place my dogs so that whoever is having to deal with my estate will have info at their fingertips.

One other thing that I've thought about is how much longer I will live (if I die from old age) and the age of my furbutts. I really hope that I don't die and leave a couple of geriatric girls that no one wants. It would also be so hard for them to adjust if they were extremely old. So I'm trying to time getting my last furbutt in conjunction with my average life expectancy.

I know that most of us here on SM would try to help by taking each other's furbutts or helping place them, but, would your family and friends know how to get in touch with us or even think to get in touch with us? I have left explicit contact info about this in my binder which is entitled "In Case of Death or Emergency". Besides death there is also the possibility of becoming incapacitated and maybe not even being able to tell someone who to contact. So, after my mother's death, I put together a binder that has everything in it so it will be at the fingertips of whoever might need it if I'm not here or can't communicate.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I know there are others here that you know better but I would take Archie and Abbey in a second. Not that little Ava and Tink aren't adorable but I think I could manage 3 pups. I would take anyone's Malts really if they needed someone.

My Jodi would go to my friend Jan , she has Jodi's favourite pal Benny (a shih tzu in full coat) and they would be lost without each other, and she could take care of him like 'we' would. We call Jan, Jodi's girlfriend.

My sister Judy would get my cat Lily, she's a cat person, although she does love Jodi.

Nothing's in writing though, this is a good reminder to do that.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know first hand how hard it is for these babies to adjust to a new home when they are seniors, for those who don't know B&B's story I will share with you.

Buttons was 91/2 years old when we were ask to take her, we had lost our precious boy Muffy in May and were grieving so. I had postponed Matilda's grooming because it was so hard to take her back to where we had taken Muffy. The morning I dropped Matilda off at the groomers I shared we had lost our Muffy and I was worried about Matilda being alone in the cage. I ask if they would do her grooming faster then usual. Two hours later I got the call Matilda was ready. When I got there the groomer said she needed to ask me something, she ask if I would like another maltese, she shared that Buttons had a older mom and dad(83) and that the mom had passed away 3 years before and the daddy had just passed. The daughter was suppose to care for Buttons but didn't want to be bothered so had given her to another family, that family had her for a few days and took her back to the groomers and told them they had decided they didn't want her, apparently she had gotten on their sofa and snagged their drapes. After many days of phone calls we met Buttons, we fell in love with that sweet girl the moment we saw her. Buttons was fearful and had a very hard time adjusting to us. She had never been around another dog and had always been with older people. Buttons greived for 3 months for her daddy :bysmilie: we just kept loving her and touching her, she would never let you hold her for more then a minute or two, she always kept to herself. It was so hard to break down her walls, but one day it happened, she now runs the house  she likes to cuddle with daddy and sleeps on the bed with all of us. She is spoiled and happy and Matilda and B&B have become close. I know so many older babies are left without homes because people want younger ones, but these little seniors have so much to give. 
I know B&B's story is off the subject but it's so important that whoever gets our babies realize they may be old seniors when they are faced with having them.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Hubby and I discussed it many times as well. We don't have anyone in our families that we trust enough to leave Paris and Aries to be cared for...

His family, when called by and ASPCA officer in CA regarding their dog found running in the street - is, "keep him" because they didn't want to pay the fee to reclaim him (they are well-off). Despicable!

My family, loves dogs, have no idea how to keep them safe or healthy. So, no.

We found the HEARTS UNITED FOR ANIMALS in Nebraska. They have a legacy program. We wrote to them and requested literature on this matter and from what I remember, it's about 5-8K per animal. You leave that as a provision in your will to give them that money. They will never let your dog to be adopted and they can live out their lives there...

We're still deciding... Does anyone know about this program and can give personal feedback?

Here's the link Legacy of Love Program


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have thought about this a lot. I still live at home and my family travels together a lot. If something were to happen to us I don't know who would take Bailey. Honestly I have no other family members that I would trust her with. My grandmother loves her to death but honestly she is up in age and not able to take care of her like she would need to be. I suppose I will have to think about this more...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Again -- I think most of the SM members would try to help either by taking the furbutt themself or finding a wonderful home for the furbutt.

BUT -- how would your relatives/friends/etc. know to contact us and how? 

I seriously suggest giving them at least one contact name, phone number and email from SM so that we can all work together (if necessary) to help care for your beloved furbaby(ies).


----------



## Daisy+Dukes-mom-Bj (Jun 4, 2013)

Ohmygosh!...I can't believe I finally found info on this topic..thank you all for this thread. Sorry it's so old.

My husband and I have been working on our estate papers and the process has been frozen, because I can not name a new mommy and/or daddy for our sweet Daisy and Duke. There is almost nothing I can do on the legal doc, "Pet Protection Agreement", without naming the: 1. Pet Guardian 2. Second successor Pet-Guardian 3. Organization of Last Resort 4. Distribution Representative 5. Successor Distribution Representative (I suppose it could be 2 people)

This sounds awful, but we don't trust any of our kids (especially their spouses), as we are leaving our entire estate to the care of D&D for the duration of their lives. We don't want any greedy bastards shortening that time for their own benefit.

I've spent hours and hours searching the internet for a sanctuary, but they all look like kennels to me. Not the home/hotel/luxury doggie apartment living that I envision for them....the SM way of living that they have now. The same as what you all give your fluffs too.

I checked out the 1 link that was posted here to a sanctuary in Nebraska, but they no longer have any info posted on their site.

Did anyone come up with a good solution? Or can you recommend 'precisely' to me what to put in these docs?

A SM point-of-contact for these legal docs would be nice.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm in the same spot you are, not one friend or relative, could I trust or would want my babies.I'm leaving them in the hands of rescue that I work with..and my estate goes to the rescues that take them...

1--I put it in my official will that rescues take them designating a percentage amount to rescues for taking them....Basically bulk of our estate goes to rescues... 

2-Since rescues can change over time,I added a second page that can easily be updated as time goes on for either rescue or another friend who has Maltese to take them...


----------



## Daisy+Dukes-mom-Bj (Jun 4, 2013)

That is really my worst fear...that we have to name a rescue for them to go to. We too, would name the rescue as the beneficiary to our estate. But it's not the environment I want for them and I would rest easier knowing exactly who they are going to...and, I want that to be a fellow Malty-lover. They can not be treated like 'just another dog'.

Since I am new here...I would almost prefer putting off the estate papers longer, until I have time to meet a forever friend (for them) here at SM.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Getting everything in Writing is always BEST! and this is very hard! but so necessary.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The rescue I work with actually places them in a foster home with loving fosters until a permanent home is found. many times they actually get adopted but the foster. NCMR and others here ,don't keep them in a cage or shelter type situation...
They check people out before adopting too... My greatest fear is leaving them too...

I'm fostering a fluff right now,I want to adopt but we'll have to see how it goes..
I have five, two out of my five her fosters that I couldn't bear to part with...
This is the face of rescue and foster for dogs...

The family! Couple days after getting two fosters who became adoptees...








Spring at our house our fluffy family









Nursing home visits with fluffs









Al with fluff nuggets, couch time five fluffs plus Oliver, our foster...









Fluffs playing in the snow.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Tommy and I are struggling with the "who will take Bella" question. When we had Heidi, we had it in our wills that she would go to my parents. However, since my mom died, my dad has said he is not up to taking care of Bella. She is a ball of energy and he is afraid he will step on her or she will trip him. He's 79 years old so I understand his concern. I wouldn't trust her to my sister and none of my friends would treat her like the princess that she is. They would treat her like a "dog".:w00t: Not sure what we are going to do.:confused1:

P.S. Michelle, I love your pictures. One big happy fluffy family.


----------



## Daisy+Dukes-mom-Bj (Jun 4, 2013)

Jennifer you are so right. And it HAS been hard. I just love these lil fluffs so much.

Michelle...your cuties look like family members - not foster kiddos. You have made me feel a lil better, if that is the route I have to go. (If I can't find an individual beneficiary).

hey...do you know of a Sanctuary like you work with that is just for Malties?


----------



## Daisy+Dukes-mom-Bj (Jun 4, 2013)

Karen...I am actually surprised that someone hasn't set up a special 'retirement center' for Malties - given how they are often left the entire inheritance from owners that are obsessed with their loving nature. (Leona Helmsley left her Malty, Trouble, 12 million)


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I love all the pictures - but the one of the pups in the SNOW is awesome - one to hang on the wall for sure!!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Hand raised in the air squirming like a 2nd grader. I want Ava I want Ava!!!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

My brother would take our lab and there would probably be a fight over Ace our maltese.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry 3 posts in a row. Ava reminds me of our first fluff Belle. Spitting image. I need to figure out how to get one of her pics


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I think we are privileged. My daughter loves, loves animals. She has 2 chihuahuas from the pound. She will never ever let Charlie go somewhere else than HER home. If something happens to us, he has a home. He will be loved and spoiled. No need even to put it in our wills. The worst thing that can happen to him at her house is that he will have a puppy cut so she won't have to brush.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

View attachment 145154


That's one of her rescues. His name is Rambo but he is no Rambo. Very scared little boy. But he feels safe with my daughter.


----------



## Daisy+Dukes-mom-Bj (Jun 4, 2013)

MalteseJane said:


> I think we are privileged. My daughter loves, loves animals. She has 2 chihuahuas from the pound. She will never ever let Charlie go somewhere else than HER home. If something happens to us, he has a home. He will be loved and spoiled. No need even to put it in our wills. The worst thing that can happen to him at her house is that he will have a puppy cut so she won't have to brush.


You're last sentence is hilarious!!


----------



## Daisy+Dukes-mom-Bj (Jun 4, 2013)

The attorney that actually pushed thru the Pet Protection Plan legal docs is based in Portland, i think. She is very passionate about this issue and based her practice around it. Surely she has recommendations for her own clients and perhaps i can get her to share with us. I will keep this thread updated.


----------



## Daisy+Dukes-mom-Bj (Jun 4, 2013)

Pet Trust, Rachel Hirschfeld, Attorney at Law - The Pet Protection Agreement

Ok...that's her website. Make sure and read all her pages! There's only 6-7 but they are filled with info we all need to know. I just emailed her. Will let you know.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I haven't looked thru all the pics yet ...but I love the snow picture too Michelle! yep one to frame!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Totally agree trust fund for the babies!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I think we need to revise our will. We did not have Riley when we had it made out. We just had a family reunion and over 20 people were taking turns holding Riley! But my granddaughter informed us she does not do dogs! She grew up with dogs and when her first Emma died unexpectably we bought her a new puppy of "her choice." She never bonded with that dog, and when they moved to Phoenix they gave her away. So I would never trust her or her parents with my Riley!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> View attachment 145154
> 
> 
> That's one of her rescues. His name is Rambo but he is no Rambo. Very scared little boy. But he feels safe with my daughter.


 Aww I love his sleepy little face!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Daisy+Dukes-mom-Bj said:


> Pet Trust, Rachel Hirschfeld, Attorney at Law - The Pet Protection Agreement
> 
> Ok...that's her website. Make sure and read all her pages! There's only 6-7 but they are filled with info we all need to know. I just emailed her. Will let you know.


Wow, thanks BF. This was a real eye opener in Hirschfeld's page about how a Will might not help at all: Pet Trust, Rachel Hirschfeld, Attorney at Law - Wills


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Many states consider pets property (Ohio) to you can't leave property to property,so if you can designate a trusted caregiver and put the money is a trust for their care. You can stipulate the conditions of the "care" and make sure a trustee other than the caregiver is in charge of seeing those standards are met.


----------

